# Who Likes Catfishing? (pics)



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

That is some good eating right there and loads of it!


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

wateroperator said:


> No box traps, mostly trot line and rod & reel fishing. We run limb lines in the brush when the water gets high in the spring and occasionally jug fish. My father is a MudBum pro staffer and uses their Hawg Lawgs also. We exclusively use live bait. Every farm pond in the South is full of green sunfish and are easily caught in clover traps. Those big crappie love those sunnies and occasionally will get hooked too deep to release. We use the biggest bait we can catch and fish submerged structure along the river channel in a big flood control reservoir.


I used to do a good bit of trot lining and limb lining in Indiana and Tennessee, but always just used cut bait. It would catch plenty of channel cats and bullheads, along with occasional the bowfin or turtle. Never did try live bait as in those states you can't use traps to catch gamefish (unless you have a commercial license), and catching a couple bluegills to cut up for initial bait took a lot less time than catching live fish for every hook. Plus, after you get a couple of cats on the first set, I would cut up the belly meat for later sets.

That Hawg Lawg is really cool. If I ever move to a state that allows unattended fishing methods, I'm sure I'll pick up a couple of those. It can be hard to find a good limb in the best limb lining spots on the water.


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

Downsea said:


> That is some good eating right there and loads of it!


We eat alot of catfish and thoroughly enjoy it. I've changed numerous opinions of people who had eaten improperly prepared catfish in the past and didn't like it. Catfish needs to be trimmed and processed properly and it'll be a homerun for even the biggest naysayers.


----------



## FishingWithDom (Mar 15, 2018)

I love catching catfish! I use cutbait, and a variety of homemade baits. Jello soaked chicken breast pieces, and hot dogs soaked in kool aid powder work very well for me. Tight lines!


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

Lots of giants in the sagnasty!!


----------



## Hunts4ducks (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Chris Briggs JR (Aug 18, 2016)

Can’t find the pics but pulled up two in less than 24 hours last year that were both over 35 pounds. Where? Up yonder, by the bend with the big tree.


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

Yup every may and June out from Sebewaing. Last year on best day my dad son and I caught 39 between 8-20 pounders in six hours


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

We use santee cooper rig. A no-roll sinker above a barrel swivel with a 1'-3' 60 lb leader with a size 5,7 or 10 circle hook. Sometimes with a float on leader depending on the depth the cats are feeding we use crawlers like 3-4 on a hook or cut bait or 5-7 inch perch or panfish if I have any in live well


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

wateroperator said:


>


Is that a big crappie laying off to left?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Muckcommander said:


> We use santee cooper rig. A no-roll sinker above a barrel swivel with a 1'-3' 60 lb leader with a size 5,7 or 10 circle hook. Sometimes with a float on leader depending on the depth the cats are feeding we use crawlers like 3-4 on a hook or cut bait or 5-7 inch perch or panfish if I have any in live well


Do you drift or slow troll these rigs? I was on a charter on Santee Cooper where the preferred speed was 0.2-0.4 mph. It was January with water temps around 50 degrees for reference.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Do you drift or slow troll these rigs? I was on a charter on Santee Cooper where the preferred speed was 0.2-0.4 mph. It was January with water temps around 50 degrees for reference.


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

Usually fish these on anchor with tight lines. Have drifted a few times also


----------



## wateroperator (Nov 8, 2013)

growninmi said:


> Is that a big crappie laying off to left?


Yes, one of those southern 2.5 pound white crappie 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## growninmi (Feb 27, 2013)

wateroperator said:


> Yes, one of those southern 2.5 pound white crappie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah that was what it looked like.. another pic showed another. We don't see many whites in Michigan... in-laws were living in NC for while, we used to catch lots of them 2+ lb fish..far different than up here..

Awesome fishing on the cats.


----------



## docman90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Those are some beauties!! I haven't found the big ones in a while. Nice job guys!


----------

